

Show HN: The Heads-Up Grid - simanek

A tool for showing a column grid overlaid over live webpages.<p>http://bohemianalps.com/tools/grid/<p>It started as something simple for my own use during website development. I don't think anything like this exists. Would appreciate any feedback.
======
shurane
For something like this, is there a way that you could provide an overlay grid
for an already existing website?

Can this be done with a javascript console? I was thinking something along the
lines of <https://gist.github.com/1119539>

~~~
simanek
I don't know much about the JavaScript console, but since JavaScript can
generate both HTML + CSS, there's no reason this idea couldn't be used in that
context.

I responded with some changes to your github gist. Thanks! I will now have to
try to take this idea to the next level via JavaScript, making it easier for
developers to use it and manipulate the settings.

~~~
simanek
I guess I think the JavaScript console isn't something a lot of HTML + CSS
designer/developers like me know much about. My vision of this tool is to make
it for people who know how to drop a few files on their web server, link to
them, adjust a property or two and have it working.

~~~
shurane
I see. What I imagined is like a one-click website that would throw it on top
of an existing website, but that's just a suggestion. Tweakable parameters (or
some way of discovering the grid of the website) would be cool, too.

